# My stock photos - what do you think?



## Chode (May 24, 2007)

Hi, I am a noob in this area of photography, but I'm learning... 

I started my gallery on fotolia, so here it is:

http://www.fotolia.com/p/252422

What do you think?  

Any critic is welcome!


----------



## RacePhoto (May 24, 2007)

Chode said:


> Hi, I am a noob in this area of photography, but I'm learning...
> 
> I started my gallery on fotolia, so here it is:
> 
> ...



I'm not going to be a critic. I have been looking at stock and sitting on my hands. Good for you, because you are out there doing it. I hope you make a load of sales.

But I do have a question about the USB plug in the pink condom? I thought it was my eyes or the monitor. Then I clicked on it for a larger view. What's the message? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chode (May 25, 2007)

hehe, the message is: IT Security; antivirus; stop viruses; firewall... etc...


----------



## darich (May 25, 2007)

Most of them are over exposed from what i can see.
And selling them for just a few pence/cents is as good as giving them away.


----------



## craig (May 25, 2007)

Nice work! I love the nuts and bolt series. Stock photography is a tough racket. Good luck!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## Chode (May 28, 2007)

They should be a little overexposed, how else can you achive perfect white background?


----------



## darich (May 28, 2007)

Chode said:


> They should be a little overexposed, how else can you achive perfect white background?



I'm sure a white background could be achieved without the subject being over exposed. Even if it means some photoshop work afterwards.
I'll be honest and say I can't offer any advice on doing it though because I've never tried it.
I do feel that the pills and tablets are too bright though.


----------



## fmw (May 28, 2007)

Chode said:


> They should be a little overexposed, how else can you achive perfect white background?


 
Short of applying more light to the background, you can use the white eyedropper in Photoshop levels.


----------



## Chode (Jun 2, 2007)

tnx for the advice.  

there are about 300 new photos in my portfolio...


----------



## Chode (Jun 2, 2007)

fmw said:


> Short of applying more light to the background, you can use the white eyedropper in Photoshop levels.




can you explain it a liitle more, because I am not PS expert.


----------



## Chode (Jun 8, 2007)

new photos added to my portfolio! almost 600 now...


----------



## fmw (Jun 8, 2007)

Image>Adjustments>Levels.  At the bottom of the adjustment block are three eyedroppers, black, gray and white from left to right.  They are used primarily for making color balance adjustments.  What they do is make whatever you touch one to on your image black, gray or white.  So if you have some gray areas in the background, just touch the darkest one with the white eyedropper and, bingo, you have a pure white background.  It is fairly difficult to get a pure white background in a studio.  It takes an awful lot of light.  Most of us get close and then finish it with the magic eyedroppers.


----------



## retouching (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice-looking design, unobtrusive... :thumbsup: Are You make him yourself (alone)?


----------



## skieur (Jun 30, 2007)

Your site is set up extremely well and by eliminating the background you have made your stock photos extremely useful.

However I do NOT understand why many photographers are trying to sell stock photos rather than buy them or use them, especially if they are royalty free.

I have around half a million or more that I bought and used in an extremely profitable manner to considerably speed up the workflow on some projects and to get them done at either a cheaper price than the competition and/or with a higher profit margin.   If you have some experience with composition and design you can expand into media areas beyond straight photography using stock photos, if you don't have the particular subject in your own collection. 

skieur


----------



## glaston (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll second the notion that isolating the subjects how you have makes the image very useful.
You should look into being a contributor to 'Juice Drops'.
For those who don't know, Juice Drops are object and layer oriented images sold in collections.
Coupled with the smart objects feature in Photoshop CS2 and 3, they're a very powerful solution more for graphic designers than photographers.

I just wanted to add something about the USB plugs in the condom.
At first I wondered what the message was also. Then I read further down to find that it's IT security.
I think this message is lost to pretty much everyone.
For the simple fact that USB devices are peripherals. Now, if instead of a USB plug you used an RJ45 plug from a standard network cable, then the message will be obvious to most people.
Just my $0.02...


----------

